# The OC



## Lacedaemonian (May 27, 2005)

Does anybody watch this?  It is not usually my cup of tea but I have never been hooked on anything like this before.  I await season three with all the symptoms of a heroine addict doing cold turkey.


----------



## tonic (May 28, 2005)

This season wasn't that good. The first was but this wasn't. I think it'll get better though, it usually does. And who doesn't watch it? Well, I have two sisters so maybe that's the reason


----------



## Alexa (May 28, 2005)

I loved the first season too. The second one became a sop opera. I don't think I'll be interested in the 3th one.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 28, 2005)

When is season 3 out?  I think that they need more characters, the place is so under populated.


----------



## Neon (May 29, 2005)

Yea I got hooked on the 2nd season after never watching any of the first.  The 3rd will be due out sometime in the fall.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 29, 2005)

Autumn??  I was hoping maybe August or September at the latest.  Season one was much better than season two by the way.


----------



## Neon (May 29, 2005)

I may have to go rent the season 1 dvd then and get caught up on the entire story.


----------

